# Looking for the k03 adapter for k04?



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going k04 soon and I've been researching about the dp part. I saw that that they make an "adapter" for the k03 dp so u don't have to buy the 225 dp. Is that item still available? Cuz I have a 42dd dp(180) already and don't want to buy a another dp if theres a conversion kit made for it...


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

You can check with Doug @ Frankenturbo. He sells an adaptor of sorts with his F23 kits that lets you run a K03 style DP on the F23, which is made to replace a K04 turbo, on your Mk. 4 vehicle. It says it requires a 225 style manifold, so it may or may not work for you. Doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

96AAAjetta said:


> You can check with Doug @ Frankenturbo. He sells an adaptor of sorts with his F23 kits that lets you run a K03 style DP on the F23, which is made to replace a K04 turbo, on your Mk. 4 vehicle. It says it requires a 225 style manifold, so it may or may not work for you. Doesn't hurt to ask though.


 Thanks but it would be good if his info is posted up like his # and/or his e-mail info. :facepalm:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Or you can get a K04-001 that should bolt right up the same way as your K03...


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Edit*



darrenbyrnes said:


> Or you can get a K04-001 that should bolt right up the same way as your K03...


 Hold up... I thought the k04-2x was the only one that can fit? I made a prior post, how come no one said anything about that? All I'm missing to complete my build is a "dp" ,fmic, and a tune. I got everything else... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5959904-k03-to-k04&p=80770981#post80770981


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

H3NTA1 said:


> Thanks but it would be good if his info is posted up like his # and/or his e-mail info. :facepalm:


 
It's under the contact page. I think it is [email protected] 
Definitely worth an ask - Doug has always respond fast to my questions.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

H3NTA1 said:


> Thanks but it would be good if his info is posted up like his # and/or his e-mail info. :facepalm:


 My bad bro, its http://frankenturbo.com then click the "contact" link, and shoot him an email, otherwise he can be found quite easily on the 'tex. i think his name is [email protected]


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I sent an email to that doug address. the 'contact' icon doesn't work :screwy: 
Can anyone vouch for using that k04-001?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

the k04-01 is about a 20hp gain over the stock k03 and they can be run one apr uni or gonzo. but if your gonna go all that coin on a ko4-01 upgrade the i would go to doug and see about a franked turbo. they just came out with a new turbo for the 180 platform thats suppose to be better then the last one.


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

No go on the adapter doug said. Like I said b4, I nearly have everything for this build. going uni stage 2+. I just need to know if i need to buy a new dp or get away w/ buying that k04-001. I'll sell my k04-2x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The K04-001 is a BorgWarner aftermarket upgrade for all cars which came from the factory with a K03 turbo.  It is meant to be a direct swap for your current turbo, and is capable of slightly more peak hp with better sustained power at the very top of the rev band. The K4-020 series turbos were OEM-fitment in the Audi TT225 and S3. Those turbos had different manifolds and downpipes from their smaller brethren. This makes them a bigger project to retrofit. But people have done it for years.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

H3NTA1 said:


> I made a prior post, how come no one said anything about that?


 Because you said you already had a turbo and didn't ask about other turbo upgrades?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Also - more info on that K04-001: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(click-here-before-making-another-k04-thread)


----------

